# Do you have a strange food that is always on hand?



## Robusta (Jun 26, 2017)

Maybe not strange, but I eat a two pound container of large curd cottage cheese a week.  I have for as long as I remember.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 26, 2017)

I like cottage cheese, small or large.  I sometimes sprinkle either black pepper, some of my homemade dried habanero chili sprinkle, or some dried cilantro or parsley.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2017)

Kefir. I haven't had the flu since I began taking it religiously. No rumbles of impending ulcer either.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 26, 2017)

I eat a 1-Pound container of Cottage Cheese (small curd) a week. I sprinkle on Morton's Low-Sodium salt for flavor.

HDH


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess that if I have it in my refrigerator I don't think of it as strange.

I'm a fan of cottage cheese and would consider that normal.

About the only unusual items that I can think of are some Japanese miso paste for soup and a bottle of sriracha ketchup.

This stuff is addictive, LOL!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 27, 2017)

It changes from time to time.  Right now it's canned chicken. Easy to make chicken salad sandwiches. 

Sometimes it's green olives.  I like 'em chopped up in salads, and just pop 'em and eat 'em.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a small jar of bacon grease that I keep in the refrigerator. I know,I know, very unhealthy.  When I make fried potatoes I add some of that to the olive,or corn oil. It gives it a great flavor,then I use less salt. My Mom added a spoon of melted bacon grease to her potato salad with the mayo with less added salt as well. Really great bacon flavor. After a week or so I throw it out. Sometimes I put some in the freezer for longer storage.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a small jar of bacon grease that I keep in the refrigerator. I know,I know, very unhealthy.  When I make fried potatoes I add some of that to the olive,or corn oil. It gives it a great flavor,then I use less salt. My Mom added a spoon of melted bacon grease to her potato salad with the mayo with less added salt as well. Really great bacon flavor. After a week or so I throw it out. Sometimes I put some in the freezer for longer storage.



My mom and grandmother used bacon grease to make molasses cookies and gingerbread.

Also adds a lot of flavor when frying a boring old hot dog.

 Life was a lot more fun when I didn't know anything about health and nutrition, LOL!!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

I like the large (15 oz) tins of Sardines packed in Tomato Sauce.

I eat them with *RYE* Bread.

It's one of my Taste Treats!

HDH


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 27, 2017)

I keep a bottle of Dark/Toasted Sesame Oil in the frig.  Adding a drop to two will add a bit of jazz to a boring dish. It's used for flavoring as you would use vanilla in a dessert dish.   Also keep a jar of Pick-A-Pepper Sauce as well.   It's a Jamaican product .... thick, dark, a bit spicy.  Adds loads of flavor.  Has long frig. life.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2017)

Lately, it's been almond butter. The kind where the only ingredients are almonds and salt.


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2017)

Whole Cashews are not strange but I always make sure that I  have  one or two pounds on hand.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

I like Planters Mixed Nuts, because there's always a Cashew in there to provide a pleasant surprise!

HDH


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 27, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a small jar of bacon grease that I keep in the refrigerator. I know,I know, very unhealthy.  When I make fried potatoes I add some of that to the olive,or corn oil. It gives it a great flavor,then I use less salt. My Mom added a spoon of melted bacon grease to her potato salad with the mayo with less added salt as well. Really great bacon flavor. After a week or so I throw it out. Sometimes I put some in the freezer for longer storage.




bacon on grease is 'in' again.   I also have a jar of leftover drippings in my fridge.   I use it for my Brussels Sprouts recipe mainly.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Love my cashews!  And I love pickled beets.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

I love pickled beets too. I have jars of them which I have bottled myself.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 16, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Kefir. I haven't had the flu since I began taking it religiously. No rumbles of impending ulcer either.


Kefir is great stuff, and has so many probiotics in it, and really helps with everything in our digestive system.  Another interesting thing that kefir does is help with depression . You would not think that could be possible, but since most of our serotonin is actually made in our gut, and kefir helps heal that, it also is a mood elevator. Even the name "kefir" means "feel good". 
It is simple to make, so I make my own fresh kefir, and it is a lot better and healthier than the kind you get at the store. When they make the kefir, they then pasteurize it before selling it, which kills all of the helpful bacteria that you are taking the kefir for in the first place. Next, they add probiotics back into the processed kefir. You might just as well use probiotic capsules as drink the processed kefir, but when you make your own, you get the full benefits of the probiotics, way, way more than taking probiotic capsules, which have only a few of the important and necessary strains of helpful bacteria.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 16, 2017)

Sweet potatoes, easy to store, cook & supposedly very healthy for you, I take them along on my journeys.  I sometimes scour the skins so I can eat them.  Fry in virgin olive oil, bake or microwave.  Helps maintain your BS for sustained energy (complex carbs - slow digestion).


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

I like cottage cheese  with French dressing on top.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 16, 2017)

Define strange food.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Kefir is great stuff, and has so many probiotics in it, and really helps with everything in our digestive system.  Another interesting thing that kefir does is help with depression . You would not think that could be possible, but since most of our serotonin is actually made in our gut, and kefir helps heal that, it also is a mood elevator. Even the name "kefir" means "feel good".
> It is simple to make, so I make my own fresh kefir, and it is a lot better and healthier than the kind you get at the store. When they make the kefir, they then pasteurize it before selling it, which kills all of the helpful bacteria that you are taking the kefir for in the first place. Next, they add probiotics back into the processed kefir. You might just as well use probiotic capsules as drink the processed kefir, but when you make your own, you get the full benefits of the probiotics, way, way more than taking probiotic capsules, which have only a few of the important and necessary strains of helpful bacteria.[/QUOT
> 
> Would you be willing to share your recipe Happyflowerlady?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2017)

I love to have several yogurts around and popcorn and fruit; strange maybe but I love them!


----------

